# 3D printed lure



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

I was messing around with the 3d printer and decided to make a lure. supposed to be like a broken minnow. Not real happy with it but its pretty cool to make it myself and trying to catch a fish with it. I plan on making a better one probably like an Xrap.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Please keep us updated. I've been thinking about doing this for a while and might be the main reason I got a 3d printer. What kind of plastic is it?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

gumbygold said:


> Please keep us updated. I've been thinking about doing this for a while and might be the main reason I got a 3d printer. What kind of plastic is it?


I think that would be the hard thing to do...Find the right density and hardness of the plastic. Too dense and the lure sinks like a rock.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hunter moss said:


> I was messing around with the 3d printer and decided to make a lure. supposed to be like a broken minnow. Not real happy with it but its pretty cool to make it myself and trying to catch a fish with it. I plan on making a better one probably like an Xrap.


Is your lure solid plastic or is it hollow?


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think that would be the hard thing to do...Find the right density and hardness of the plastic. Too dense and the lure sinks like a rock.


I agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

gumbygold said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its mostly solid plastic on the inside because i was able to screw in the eye hooks. I don't know the exact material but it is really difficult to to get all the right angles and sizes. Im gonna try to test it out this weekend. It feels really light


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Is your lure solid plastic or is it hollow?


This was my first thought.
Also, curious to know, what was the process time from initial input printer to output and final cure?


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

Hook N Book said:


> This was my first thought.
> Also, curious to know, what was the process time from initial input printer to output and final cure?


It probably took like 30 mins to print both peices it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

hunter moss said:


> It probably took like 30 mins to print both peices it wasn't too bad.


That's impressive.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks and Who Dey!


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

I've thought about doing this and slipping a rattle in a cavity before it finishes printing. Depending on the type of filament (ABS or PET only) you used you can give it an acetone vapor bath to smooth it out some too. With most 3D printers you can set different fill densities when you're printing the object, it would be interesting to see how different densities effect the lure action.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

knuckleric said:


> I've thought about doing this and slipping a rattle in a cavity before it finishes printing. Depending on the type of filament (ABS or PET only) you used you can give it an acetone vapor bath to smooth it out some too. With most 3D printers you can set different fill densities when you're printing the object, it would be interesting to see how different densities effect the lure action.


I agree, we are printing more


----------



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

Would you be able to print a master and then make a mold of it and use other more desirable materials? Like a soft plastic?


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

This one makes them very, very angry!


----------



## BlueWater (Feb 13, 2005)

This is so awesome! I love 3D printing and have printed several items with my son; never thought about fishing lures. Perfect idea!


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

meisjedog said:


> This one makes them very, very angry!
> View attachment 229940


this is awesome, just like a plopper


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

hunter moss said:


> I was messing around with the 3d printer and decided to make a lure. supposed to be like a broken minnow. Not real happy with it but its pretty cool to make it myself and trying to catch a fish with it. I plan on making a better one probably like an Xrap.


Dude now that is cool!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hunter moss said:


> Its mostly solid plastic on the inside because i was able to screw in the eye hooks. I don't know the exact material but it is really difficult to to get all the right angles and sizes. Im gonna try to test it out this weekend. It feels really light


So how did the test go? Floater, countdown or sinker? Run straight? Any Fish?


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

Snakecharmer said:


> So how did the test go? Floater, countdown or sinker? Run straight? Any Fish?


Have not tested yet


----------

